# Robot Gigante... se podra?



## Roa (Sep 12, 2007)

bueno siempre e querido crear un robot el cual se pueda manejar desde adentro, y no hablo de  los que manejan los power rangers, si no algo mas sencillo, algo que un humano se pueda subir y manejar como un cuerpo inerte.-

dejando los prejuicios y bromas a un lado, se podrá construir uno?

lo pregunto porque yo tengo la idea y todavia no tengo conocimientos suficientes como para dar mi opinión.

gracias, y espero que me tomen enserio


----------



## gatteen (Sep 12, 2007)

Roa, que tal?
jaja pues mira, si quieres crear un robot asi como dices tu, la verdad no creo que hayas caido en el foro correcto, pero te ayudare...

primero necesitas conocimientos de hidraulica, mecatronica, pues algo de robotica, y mucho dinero 

porque la verdad no puedes iniciar un proyecto como ese en un foro, esos proyectos te nacen y tu vas buscando, lo que te podriamos ayudar es en hacer circuitos especificos, como por ejemplo, como hago una articulacion que me responda al movimiento con servos o que se yo..

asi que pss no digo que fantasear sea malo, pero primero piensa bien lo que vas a preguntar, antes de postear algo en cualquier foro...

asi que aclara mas tu duda para que podamos ayudarte.. 
saludos!


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 12, 2007)

Un robot.. de forma humana?
Lo veo dificil, ya que emular el perfecto equilibrio que tiene el cuerpo humano es algo que -según tengo entendido- todavía no ha sido logrado.

Lo veo un poco más factible siendo con ruedas .. jaja.. pero igualmente, costaría fortunas!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 13, 2007)

Iván T. dijo:
			
		

> Un robot.. de forma humana?
> Lo veo dificil, ya que emular el perfecto equilibrio que tiene el cuerpo humano es algo que -según tengo entendido- todavía no ha sido logrado.
> 
> Lo veo un poco más factible siendo con ruedas .. jaja.. pero igualmente, costaría fortunas!



Es cierto, recuerdo la cara de los ingenieros de Honda cuando veían que sus robots caían al piso todo el tiempo durante las pruebas. Imaginate el nivel que tendrían esos robots y no lograban estabilizarse.


----------



## Roa (Sep 13, 2007)

bueno, yo tengo un robot de 30 cm de altura y cuando lo hago moverse lo que hace que este se pueda estabilizar es que tiene 4 sensores, nunca se cae pero camina lento.-


----------



## Randy (Sep 13, 2007)

alguna vez alguien dijo "si quieres puedes"

aki la palabra es equilibrio..... y la otra es giroscopio

totalmente de acuerdo con que es un proyecto bastante complejo y ambicioso...(hablando en los mejores terminos)


y definitivamente me gustaria ver algo asi...

la maquinaria  de este cacharrito... esta algo interesante.

YouTube - Cool! Spider vehicle.

saludos,
y los sueños de una persona .... son muy respetables
(yo imagine un mazinger Z)


----------



## Roa (Sep 14, 2007)

Gracias Randy por el apoyo.-

la verda pienso eso, un mazinger z, pero no tan redondo   


que alguien se pueda introducir a la cabina y controlarlo desde dentro, se que seria mas facil hacerlo que funcione en el espacio... alguien se acuerda de robotech??, un robot asi, pero no que se doble y se transformadorrme en avion.-


la mecatronica, me servira como carrera para poder crear robots??


----------



## gatteen (Sep 17, 2007)

la verdad si, ya que se necesitan, mas que sistemas electricos, sistemas mecanicos controlados... o sea, lo que estudia la mecatronica. Lo que son servos, y cosas asi.


----------

